# math on best fare recently



## John Mckiernan (Jan 9, 2015)

1 mile to pickup
8 miles to first stop
12 more miles to final destination

21 total miles driven

Total fare = 28.92
drive time = 45 min

My gross earnings = 22.33
my expenses = .56 × 21 = 11.76

profit = 10.57

I would need 10 of those rides in a day to break 100 in profit; not possible


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't do this for a living. I fire up the app if I'm out and about anyways.

This morning I had a gross fare of $43.74 with a $20 tip that only took me 10 miles out of my way.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I don't do this for a living. I fire up the app if I'm out and about anyways.
> 
> This morning I had a gross fare of $43.74 with a $20 tip that only took me 10 miles out of my way.


Tips would increase driver profits significantly.

In John Mckiernan's example above, his profit was only 36.5% of the fare, and it would have been less if he had to go more than 1 deadmile to the pickup which is quite common. If the customer tipped 15%, that's 100% pure profit. So to see how much 15% of the fare increases the driver's profit, divide 15% by 36.5%.

*That's a 41% increase in driver profit.*

That is what Travis is stealing from drivers with his "no tip" policy!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

John Mckiernan said:


> 1 mile to pickup
> 8 miles to first stop
> 12 more miles to final destination
> 
> ...


what is your per mile rate,per min rate, and base?
and just for kicks, it costs you 56cents per mile to maintain your car?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> what is your per mile rate,per min rate, and base?


Click on @John Mckiernan's avatar. It says that he's from San Diego. 
New & old rates are listed here
https://uberpeople.net/pages/Pricing/


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Click on @John Mckiernan's avatar. It says that he's from San Diego.
> New & old rates are listed here
> https://uberpeople.net/pages/Pricing/


Ah okay, $1 per mile, and less than $2 base

Money can still be made, but have to be pretty good at it
My rates are only a tad higher but I only work the $20/up guarantees, for mostly 1 min fare/hour


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

John Mckiernan said:


> 1 mile to pickup
> 8 miles to first stop
> 12 more miles to final destination
> 
> ...


Oh, look honey! An honest math Uber driver!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I don't do this for a living. I fire up the app if I'm out and about anyways.
> 
> This morning I had a gross fare of $43.74 with a $20 tip that only took me 10 miles out of my way.


I had a 45 mile trip where the gross pay before Uber's cutz was $65. Upon completion of the trip I was 45 dead miles back to pay zone. I drove 3 miles to the pax pickup. The pax did not tip, and I think he scorn rated me a 1* because he was an entitled prick.
*
How much money did I lose on that trip?*

Any takers?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

turbscrud said:


> I had a 45 mile trip where the gross pay before Uber's cutz was $65. Upon completion of the trip I was 45 dead miles back to pay zone. I drove 3 miles to the pax pickup. The pax did not tip, and I think he scorn rated me a 1* because he was an entitled prick.
> *
> How much money did I lose on that trip?*
> 
> Any takers?


No ping the whole 45 miles?
but why drive the whole 45miles back? Why not just enough to ping area? Driving the whole 45 back is like chasing surges


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> No ping the whole 45 miles?


If I had it it would have been in the math test.

Figured it out yet?

(footnote for Bart: the fare was out of the airport directly out of the far edge of the city and into a remote rural area. And it was a real fare with real dead miles back.)


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm learning quickly that you really need to be smart about which fares you accept. Since I really only want to drive in the general direction of either to or from work, I'll avoid those pings that want to go the other way.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I'm learning quickly that you really need to be smart about which fares you accept. Since I really only want to drive in the general direction of either to or from work, I'll avoid those pings that want to go the other way.


If Uber catches up to you on cherry picking pings and your acceptance rate % is less than 80% for any length of time, you'll first get text warnings, and eventually if you keep it up, deactivation.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

If you call the rider and get them to cancel it, it won't get held against you.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I'm learning quickly that you really need to be smart about which fares you accept. Since I really only want to drive in the general direction of either to or from work, I'll avoid those pings that want to go the other way.


Yep, if you do the job the way Uber wants all drivers to do the job, you'll be lucky to make minimum wage at non-surge rates.

And Uber will threaten to deactivate you if you don't do it their way, because... well... they want employees, but don't want the legal obligations of having employees.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> If you call the rider and get them to cancel it, it won't get held against you.


If they don't ***** to Uber about you asking them to cancel or they don't cancel. Had that many times. Ask them to cancel. They either don't know how or sometimes won't and it'll leave you offline til you cancel. If they do ***** to Uber you'll get warned on that as well, even moreso.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Click on @John Mckiernan's avatar. It says that he's from San Diego.
> New & old rates are listed here
> https://uberpeople.net/pages/Pricing/


 Thanks for the link of the per/mile rates list.


----------



## John Mckiernan (Jan 9, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> what is your per mile rate,per min rate, and base?
> and just for kicks, it costs you 56cents per mile to maintain your car?


The reason I use .56 cents per mile is because it's really just a guess if you use any other number. That's the number uber should be using because that's what the irs estimates as an average for all cars for business purposes. If you use your car for business it's going to cost more to maintain than for other puroses because your putting more miles on it regularly. I know my actual costs are less than that but there are too many variables for me to try to make a guess. and there are hidden costs. Examples could be your time if you wash your car a few times per week, time spent scheduling and waiting for repairs and maintenance. You have to think of how much it would costs uber to have someone do all things you need to do to keep your car in uber condition. You might say you'd be doing those things anyways but you'd be doing them far less if you were putting 300 miles on your car per month than 3000. Cars always have un expected costs too, say your tires are new but you hit a pothole a blow one out, there goes several days worth of worth than wernt calculated into the normal ware of the tires. So I think the .56 is kind of a package deal that includes all the hidden and potential costs. Of coarse in reality you want your costs to be lower and that's why we use fuel efficient cars but I still think the .56 should always be used when determining expenses. We use it on our taxes and uber should use it too. The IRS isn't in the charity business so we know for BUSINESS purposes that is what it really costs for the AVERAGE car.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Tips would increase driver profits significantly.
> 
> In John Mckiernan's example above, his profit was only 36.5% of the fare, and it would have been less if he had to go more than 1 deadmile to the pickup which is quite common. If the customer tipped 15%, that's 100% pure profit. So to see how much 15% of the fare increases the driver's profit, divide 15% by 36.5%.
> 
> ...


And attracting passengers making billions by taking the poor drivers earnings!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

John Mckiernan said:


> 1 mile to pickup
> 8 miles to first stop
> 12 more miles to final destination
> 
> ...


San Diego became non-viable as a ride sharing location about six months ago. Last summer it was very easy to gross well over $1000 per week for 40 hours work. Then summer ended, trade died down combined with massive onboarding/saturation of drivers and it became harder and harder to make money.

The last straw for me was one day last fall where I was online from 4 to 7 am. Supposedly peak time, but I did not get a single ping in any of the usual hot spots. No airport runs, no commuter trips, nothing.

Then in December, even more saturation with a massive wave of onboarding, followed by the drop from $1.30 to $1 per mile. Now drivers are running around fighting over sub - $2 net fares and also driving for next to nothing on longer trips.

It's a total waste of time Ubering in SD now. Good while it lasted, but the gig's up there.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

[QUOTE=".

It's a total waste of time Ubering in SD now. Good while it lasted, but the gig's up there.[/QUOTE]

You can't say today was a waste of time? Shoot, you probably got some of that 6.2 post Crossd, or the 3.1 that is going on now.
I racked up a net fare of 57 bucks in FAR East County, 35 minute couch to couch tonight afte a great day. Here in EC it is at 2.6 at 2:07 in the AM . That IS a record. Perhaps there are less Drivers.
I almost regret my no driving after 12am policy.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> [QUOTE=".
> 
> It's a total waste of time Ubering in SD now. Good while it lasted, but the gig's up there.


You can't say today was a waste of time? Shoot, you probably got some of that 6.2 post Crossd, or the 3.1 that is going on now.
I racked up a net fare of 57 bucks in FAR East County, 35 minute couch to couch tonight afte a great day. Here in EC it is at 2.6 at 2:07 in the AM . That IS a record. Perhaps there are less Drivers.
I almost regret my no driving after 12am policy.[/QUOTE]
For me, yes, it's a waste of time. It's OK for the peak time bands at weekends, maybe for part timers, but working 60 hours a week there isn't enough business to make it worth it for me.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

elelegido said:


> You can't say today was a waste of time? Shoot, you probably got some of that 6.2 post Crossd, or the 3.1 that is going on now.
> I racked up a net fare of 57 bucks in FAR East County, 35 minute couch to couch tonight afte a great day. Here in EC it is at 2.6 at 2:07 in the AM . That IS a record. Perhaps there are less Drivers.
> I almost regret my no driving after 12am policy.


For me, yes, it's a waste of time. It's OK for the peak time bands at weekends, maybe for part timers, but working 60 hours a week there isn't enough business to make it worth it for me.[/QUOTE]

Why is the barometer whats good for you? I never disparage why somebody might not want to work for comtinuing fare drops. I have faced 2. the first one 1 week after I onboarded. How many have you faced, 1?
If you did not make money today in san Diego, or for the past 7 or so weeks of guarantee that is your choice. 
Shit I am sure I left 2/3 hundred on the table today, my take was 302.67 UBER net. 10 hours wheel time. I didn't go for those spun late 6.2 surges simply because it was my birthday and I said shit, I want to see the U of A Wildcats kick the shit out of those Ducks! Best ride of the day? 4.95 fare 20 dollar tip. 
best late night ride? Couch to couch 35 minutes, 30 miles 20 mpg 56.76 post UBER cut, So much for a couple hours of guarantee! LOL


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

John Mckiernan said:


> 1 mile to pickup
> 8 miles to first stop
> 12 more miles to final destination
> 
> ...


Or only one ride with normal people to make 100 bucks


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

> Why is the barometer whats good for you?


There is no barometer; this isn't the weather channel. People post their experiences and opinions of their experiences here. It's partly what this forum is for.



> I never disparage why somebody might not want to work for comtinuing fare drops.


Good for you.


> I have faced 2. the first one 1 week after I onboarded. How many have you faced, 1?


No.


> If you did not make money today in san Diego, or for the past 7 or so weeks of guarantee that is your choice.


Yes it is, so is the brand of toilet tissue I use. What's your point?


> Shit I am sure I left 2/3 hundred on the table today, my take was 302.67 UBER net. 10 hours wheel time.


 Unremarkable. I regularly net that too, but every day of the week; not just weekends.


> I didn't go for those spun late 6.2 surges simply because it was my birthday and I said shit, I want to see the U of A Wildcats kick the shit out of those Ducks!


Again, good for you


> Best ride of the day? 4.95 fare 20 dollar tip.
> best late night ride? Couch to couch 35 minutes, 30 miles 20 mpg 56.76 post UBER cut, So much for a couple hours of guarantee! LOL


LOL.


----------



## Vexus (Mar 8, 2015)

Didn't read much here but:

I wanted to explain the "No tip" policy - it gets more people in the door. Obviously people do tip, and people who normally tip a taxi driver will not magically not tip an Uber driver just because you explain how Uber works. The idea is to not put a stigma that if you don't tip you are a bad rider. That is why Uber has the no tip policy. I don't want to feel like a jackass because I didn't give a tip, so I use Uber to ride. If I am in a tipping mood and the driver is good and offers me water and we have a nice safe ride, why not.

I LOVE the "No tip" policy! I got my first tip tonight! Come on people, THINK about it! It just gets more riders! I had like 20 minutes downtime the entire night!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

@elelegido you net $300 daily, really?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> @elelegido you net $300 daily, really?


Net of Uber fees, yes. But then come vehicle expenses and gas, so net of all expenses it's around $240 per day.

Of course, it varies. Some days I'll keep going until I've grossed $400 or more. Others I'll only gross $300, say F it and go home. But that's the average.

You can gross these amounts in the super low rate / high saturation cities like San Diego, but only as a part timer. For me, there aren't anywhere near enough high-pay hours there.


----------

